# Windows XP - Locked out from all passwords



## perskakras (May 1, 2006)

Hello All

I set up a domain on my server and set up about 6 computers in the network. On one of the computers, I needed to change the computer name. It wouldn't let me, so I removed the domain name to it and now I have not been able log back into the computer, even as the administrator and the guest is locked out (not that I can do much with the guest log-in). Is there any way that I can log back into the computer and back into the username that was current? Your help would be greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

perskakras said:


> Hello All
> 
> I set up a domain on my server and set up about 6 computers in the network. On one of the computers, I needed to change the computer name. It wouldn't let me, so I removed the domain name to it and now I have not been able log back into the computer, even as the administrator and the guest is locked out (not that I can do much with the guest log-in). Is there any way that I can log back into the computer and back into the username that was current? Your help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Dan


When booting, can you apply F8 and go into safe mode? From there you should be able to go into CP and remove all passwords. Start over. Good luck!:up: 
R


----------



## perskakras (May 1, 2006)

Somebody helped me out by sending me to a site with an .iso to repair messed up boot's.
Thanks!


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

You can also try ctrl+alt+del two times in a row (fast) when you get to login prompt. That will give you original administrator login and if you don't have password there it will let you in.


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

220volt said:


> You can also try ctrl+alt+del two times in a row (fast) when you get to login prompt. That will give you original administrator login and if you don't have password there it will let you in.


I understand that this works on XP, does it also work with 2000?  I have encountered probs with this in the past.
R
edited for last sentence.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I just downloaded both the floppy and CD versions from that site and both worked fine. Needed this for someone else. 

For the future in case you need to do this with any of the remaining computers, when removing a computer from a domain, make sure there is at least one local user account with admin rights that you know the password to. It's a pretty common mistake.


----------

